# Cinelli XA stem, need info please



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

Can you tell me if this stem came with a 26.4 clamp size only, or was there a 26.0 also. If only 26.4 can you use a 26.0 handlebar in that clamp. If not are there spacers available or is a Cinelli handlebar 26.4 the only way out.. The stem in question was said to be 26.0, but gathering some internet info I'm finding clamp size to be 26.4 only for 1990's Cinelli stems. Help..... 
ANY info would be appreciated,. thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi-po SS 454 said:


> Can you tell me if this stem came with a 26.4 clamp size only, or was there a 26.0 also. If only 26.4 can you use a 26.0 handlebar in that clamp. If not are there spacers available or is a Cinelli handlebar 26.4 the only way out.. The stem in question was said to be 26.0, but gathering some internet info I'm finding clamp size to be 26.4 only for 1990's Cinelli stems. Help.....
> ANY info would be appreciated,. thanks


Cinelli stems came in both 26.4 and 26.0 clamp size


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

toomanybikes said:


> Cinelli stems came in both 26.4 and 26.0 clamp size


Thats good to hear. How would you Identify what size you have? Seems like if you measure you won't get what your looking for since the clamp is open and must be compressed. Really appreciate your info Toomany....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Cinelli changed over from 26.4 to 26.0 in late 1996... The only way to tell is to measure... The stems look identical and don't have markings identiflying which size


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Cinelli changed over from 26.4 to 26.0 in late 1996... The only way to tell is to measure... The stems look identical and don't have markings identiflying which size


Thanks Dave, found out the Stem I'm referring to is a Late 90's, and its a for sure 26.0. Learned alot in these 2 posts...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Cinelli changed over from 26.4 to 26.0 in late 1996... The only way to tell is to measure... The stems look identical and don't have markings identiflying which size



did they actually change from 26.4 to 26.0, or add the 26.0 to the line? my recollection is the latter (i.e., they offered both), but could very well be wrong


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Cinelli changed over from 26.4 to 26.0 in late 1996... The only way to tell is to measure... The stems look identical and don't have markings identiflying which size


Funny enough, some of them do.

I was looking at a couple of stems in the garage the other day, and just about fell over when I saw " 26 " on one of them, right near the minimum insertion marking.

The other one had no such marking but they are both 26's.


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

My Findings in the internet I have come up with info that make me think the 26.4 production was ended and the 26.0 took over back in the mid 90's, probably 96 as Dave mentioned


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's my understanding that they gradually phased out 26.4..There was a period in late 96 to early 97 where they produced both


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> It's my understanding that they gradually phased out 26.4..There was a period in late 96 to early 97 where they produced both



Yes there was a cross over.


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

+1 to XA *marked* as 26 - mine is, but no idea of the date as I swapped for it just recently.


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

austex said:


> +1 to XA *marked* as 26 - mine is, but no idea of the date as I swapped for it just recently.


This Tommasini in ingraved XA is being shipped to me from Belgium and I should have it next week, would like to see it marked 26. But its been verified that it is a 26.


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Look , new Pic*

Cinelli XA 26.0 stem (marked 26.0) with Thommasini script. Is this rare, has anyone seen this before. Determined to be in late 90's. I have never seen this stem before. Just recieved it from Belgium on ebay win. Will work out good on my Thommisini Bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice stem... 

Does it say Cinelli or XA on it?

I've never seen that wedge on an XA stem. All of mine have the expander plug in the bottom.... 

EIther way, it's a beautiful stem...great find....


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Very nice stem...
> 
> Does it say Cinelli or XA on it?
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. It does say Cinelli and the 2 sizes of 26 and 100 . It does not say XA. any where. Going by what seller said. I was looking in ebay and like you said, none have the wedge type lock, there all the expander type.. (???)
I'll have to go into the internet and study this some more.

It has the XA Clamp. but not the binder, and have found none with the wedge


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

I just pulled the stem from a 98 Lemond Zurich and it has the same wedge style as yours. It's stamped Cinelli on the quill and has the flying C logo badge on the front of the stem. Can't verify the year of manufacture, but fwiw, the info from the old Lemond catalog list's the stem as an XE not XA. 

Here are a couple examples on ebay of the same stem, looks like there's some XE/XA confusion perhaps.

 With Merckx panto. 

 Plain Cinelli flavored

From what I can dig up, the wedge design is the difference between the XE and XA.


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

mh3 said:


> I just pulled the stem from a 98 Lemond Zurich and it has the same wedge style as yours. It's stamped Cinelli on the quill and has the flying C logo badge on the front of the stem. Can't verify the year of manufacture, but fwiw, the info from the old Lemond catalog list's the stem as an XE not XA.
> 
> Here are a couple examples on ebay of the same stem, looks like there's some XE/XA confusion perhaps.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, good investigating. That seller in ebay is who I bought my Tommisini stem from. Mine Must be an XE ???????????? I have not seen that wedge on an XA in my digging.
My clamp is a 26.0. not sure if XE's are 26.4 which is the one on the second ebay item..
Man, these stems are confusing !!!!!!!!


----------

